# Wood stump house



## Edwin_zai (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I am kinda new here. I am thinking to make a wood stump house for both my hedgies from the wood logs that were cut down from a tree. Just to give a natural look and allow both my Ah Girl and Ah Boy (the name may sound lame but it was name by my mom and uncle) to climb and hide also.

The wood I am gonna to use was taken from tree branches that were cut down. The tree branches were left there so I am intending to take it to make the stump and some branches for them to climb.

I will illusterate how I am going to do it.
I will remove the periderm layer and wash the wood to remove any dust or dirt on it.
Then let it dry for a week or two cause I don't want it to rot.
After that I will carve the internal of the wood to make a hole for hideout and of course there will be a enterance to allow my hedgie to enter.
I will carve the smooth outer side of the log to make it rougher so both of them can climb to the top of the stump.
That what I intend to do. I hope everyone will understand what I am writing here...

I get the idea from the belong link,
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hedgeho ... -Home/?f=m
I am going to use wood instead of what the link show.

There are few question I would like to ask,
1. Is the wood safe for them? 
I think they never treat the tree with pesticide...
I was wondering whether it will be safe cause I know they will bite it... My Ah Boy will just bite and self anting on anything he found interesting....

2.Should I paint it or just let it be as it is?

There is one further problem I realize after I want toile the stump, what should I do if their pee get into the wood? It will definitely smell but anyone had any idea how to remove the smell from wood if they per on the wood?

I need some some advise whether or not to use the wood to make the stump?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely idea  just keep in mind that wood will harbor mites so you will need to seal it with something that's safe for animals.


----------



## Edwin_zai (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks...
Any idea on what to use as sealer for the wood? Or should I just buy a paint that are safe for animal? but I doubt it will be any safe for them as they will bite it out of curiousity...
Or is there a way to prevent wood mite?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have heard of people using water downed Gorilla Glue when making DIY projects for lizards. I don't know if it would or wouldn't be safe for hedgehogs but from what I can tell it looks like a really good sealer that doesn't let off odors.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i don't think gorilla glue is going to prevent mites though  also as you mentioned urine and feces is going to get on it and there is no way to really sanitize and clean the wood very easily or get the smell out and would the urine cause the wood to mold? i really don't know the answer to that i'm actually curious if it would. i would assume it would since it would be sitting on the wood and soaking into it. 

good idea, but maybe you could use something other than wood?


----------

